# Did I / Do I have a blown sub?



## ckronengold (Oct 1, 2014)

Recently started hearing some flapping / farting sound from my sub at low frequencies. 

Its an old Paradigm PDR-8, so I'm not expecting to rattle the room or anything (I have another sub for the low stuff), but the grille doesn't come off, so I can't inspect the surround or woofer very easily. 

Starting around 60hz, I get a pretty consistent flapping sound. I hadn't really noticed this until I was watching Godzilla, and I'm wondering if I blew something loose. 

Any way to tell from these audio files? 
https://www.dropbox.com/sh/87mqkwesdt85iqb/AADV4V-jg0hMgR6pzIsc9-wNa?dl=0


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I just did a quick google image search and it looks like the front should come off of that. From the sound files it definitely sounds like something is loose. It could just be a dust cap, or something small is loose inside it. I'd try to get that grill off though to take a look


----------



## ckronengold (Oct 1, 2014)

rambocommando said:


> I just did a quick google image search and it looks like the front should come off of that. From the sound files it definitely sounds like something is loose. It could just be a dust cap, or something small is loose inside it. I'd try to get that grill off though to take a look


weird, since its on there pretty well. what did you search for where you found that? I was thinking about going through the back panel.


----------



## rambocommando (Aug 28, 2014)

I just did a search for Paradigm PDR-8. It looks like the pictures without the grill on show the holes that the front grill attaches to. Usually on most speakers there are posts on the grill that go into rubber coated holes. I would try to gently pry at one of the corners with a screwdriver or knife to see if it will budge at all.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Since you say it’s old it’s possible the surround on the driver has deteriorated and is no longer intact.	

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## ckronengold (Oct 1, 2014)

rambocommando said:


> I just did a search for Paradigm PDR-8. It looks like the pictures without the grill on show the holes that the front grill attaches to. Usually on most speakers there are posts on the grill that go into rubber coated holes. I would try to gently pry at one of the corners with a screwdriver or knife to see if it will budge at all.


Yup. Old enough that they didn't have removable grills. 
My CC-370 and mini-monitors are V2, and I got them around the same time, so they are super old. 

will go for the screwdriver approach.


----------



## ckronengold (Oct 1, 2014)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Since you say it’s old it’s possible the surround on the driver has deteriorated and is no longer intact.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks wayne. thats my leading theory, too.


----------



## ckronengold (Oct 1, 2014)

Yeah, its the surround. I just cut the grill cloth to get up close and personal with it.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Yay! Time to go shopping!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

That would be shopping at parts express for a new surround??


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Well...no. I was thinking of upgrade! Lots of deals out there right now.


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

the Dayton Ultimax 15 is a HUGE bargain @ $199 for the raw speaker and you can easily build a sealed box for it.. I have 2 of these and they move everything that isn't glued down.... They need a good amplifier like the Crown XLS 1500 to drive them to potential...



http://www.parts-express.com/dayton-audio-um15-22-15-ultimax-dvc-subwoofer-2-ohms-per-coil--295-514


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

Time to upgrade to a new sub! An 8 inch is too small anyway.


----------



## imported_juiceblrc (Apr 15, 2008)

If you decide to upgrade a bigger & better sub you will be amazed of the difference


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

imported_juiceblrc said:


> Time to upgrade to a new sub! An 8 inch is too small anyway.





imported_juiceblrc said:


> If you decide to upgrade a bigger & better sub you will be amazed of the difference


Yep! And Yep!


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

willis7469 said:


> Well...no. I was thinking of upgrade! Lots of deals out there right now.


I was just messing with ya...but you already knew that


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Lol. But of course! I was kinda wondering what the OP ended up doing?


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## ckronengold (Oct 1, 2014)

I ordered a new surround from SpeakerWorks. Total bargain for $8, including the adhesive. 

Drying as we speak, and will be plugged in and working again before I go to sleep. 

And I completely agree with y'all that 8" is too small. But this is my nice, tight musical sub. I've got two other subs hooked up.


----------

